# Motorhome Stellplatz Online Database



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

The German Tourist board of Hameln have very kindly directed me to the following online resource for stellplatz and parking places in Germany. There are various language option available for translation purposes too.

Not one I've come across before but looks to be a reliable up-to-date database:

Wohnmobil Atlas

Thought it might prove useful to some looking for places to stop-over in Germany.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I think I had come across this one before, though it hasn't made it into my Motorhome websites bookmarks.

I like the fact that it has pictures, and the automated translations are better than my schoolboy German.

Their "Top 20" list warrants closer examination - any Stellplatz that scores 4.7 out of 5 with 500 votes sounds like it might be worth a second look.

Do you happen to know whether they have downloadable POI sets if you register (couldn't see them as a non-registered user). POIs with decent descriptions and ratings could be useful.

Also, the real shame is that there doesn't appear to be a map? My geography of Germany isn't completely shabby, but I'd be hard-pressed to identify the location of many of the towns listed, which makes it difficult to find a stellplatz close to a region you are heading to. The search page lets you enter terms such as Rhein and Schwarzwald but it's not as straightforward and serendipitous as zooming into a map location and thinking "that looks nice".


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Great posting, thank you very much.


Paul.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Morphology said:


> I think I had come across this one before, though it hasn't made it into my Motorhome websites bookmarks.
> 
> I like the fact that it has pictures, and the automated translations are better than my schoolboy German.
> 
> ...


As far as I can ascertain there is no need to register, this appears to be for parking place owners only. So the database is free to access at all times.

From a map perspective I found that if you click on media it brings up the main map by region. This then allows you to click on a specific region for more detail.

Lastly, if you choose pitch search you can search by numerous pitch types, e.g. farm, therme, winery, amusement park etc.

Sorry I cannot answer all your Q's, I'm still finding my way round it too!

Hope this helps

Cheers

Andy


----------

